# Αγωνιστικό Bodybuilding > Eλληνικοί Αγώνες > 2010s >  WABBA International Πρωτάθλημα 2017 (14 Μαϊου, Νοvotel)

## Polyneikos

Tην *Κυριακή, 14 Μαϊου 2017,* θα πραγματοποιηθεί το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA International.
Υπάρχει μια σκέψη από το προεδρεό να γίνει στο κλειστό της Γλυφάδας, όπως και το 2013, είναι κάτι που θα ανακοινωθεί στην πορεία.
Αθλητές θα πάρουν πρόκριση για το Παγκόσμιο της WABBA στο Μεξικό στις 17 Ιουνίου.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Καλη επιτυχια σε ολους!!!

----------


## Polyneikos

*ΝΕΑ ΗΜΕΡΟΜΗΝΙΑ για το Πρωταθλημα Wabba International:
*
 14 Μαιου 2017 στο  Novotel για να μπορεσουν οι νικητες να συμμετασχουν και στο *European Cup Κιεβο στις 20 Μαιου*

----------


## Polyneikos

Η ΑΦΙΣΣΑ ΤΟΥ ΠΡΩΤΑΘΛΗΜΑΤΟΣ ΤΗΣ WABBA INTERNATIONAL

----------


## Polyneikos

Oι κατηγορίες όπως αναφέρονται στο site της WABBA International


*Γυναικείες κατηγορίες* 

*MODEL/BIKINI CATEGORIES*
MISS MODEL (Beauty)

MISS BIKINI – up to 165 cm

MISS BIKINI – over 165 cm

Κριτήρια: Αθλητική Γραμμή - Συμμετρία - Ομορφιά

*FITNESS/BODYBUILDING CATEGORIES*
MISS SHAPE (Toned)
Κριτήρια: Μυικός τόνος - Συμμετρία - Ομορφιά 

MISS FITNESS (Trained)
Κριτήρια: Συμμετρία - Μυικοτητα - Γράμμωση

MISS BODY (Physique)
Κριτήρια: Συμμετρία - Γράμμωση - Μάζα 

*Αντρικές κατηγορίες* 

*MAN MODEL*
Maximum weight = (height – 100) – 5%

*MAN FITNESS*
Maximum weight = height – 100

*MEN CLASSIC (Β0DY FITNESS)*
Up to 175 cm – maximum weight = (height – 100) + 5%

Over 175 cm – maximum weight = (height – 100) + 5%


*MEN BODYBUILDING*
*JUNIOR* – All athletes born in 1992 and after (as of 2016) 
**Από 24 και κάτω, στο site το παραδειγμα αναφέρεται για το 2016**

*X-SHORT* – up to 165 cm

*SHORT* – up to 170 cm

*MEDIUM* – up to 175 cm

*TALL* – up to 180 cm

*XTALL* – over 180 cm

*MASTER* – 40 years old the day of the competition

*SUPERMASTER* – 50 years old the day of the competition

----------


## Tsounakis

Προβλέπετε να χωριστούν ανά ύψος για αποσυμφόρηση  σε -75 kg και +75 οι κατηγορίες   
Α)  MODEL (VERMUDA ) 
B)  BODY FITNESS

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

^^ Καλο θα ηταν ,ειδικα η κατηγορια βερμουδα που ειναι η πιο πολυπληθης μεχρι τωρα.

----------


## Polyneikos

Πλησιάζουν οι μέρε του αγώνα της WABBA International και το κλίμα ζεσταίνεται.
Αρκετές ακούγονται οι συμμετοχές στις γυναικείες κατηγορίες , βλέπω το Novotel να παίρνει φωτιά!

Στις κατηγορίες Μiss Models (Beauty) και Μiss Bikini ακούγονται τα ονόματα των :
Hλιοστάλακτη Φαρμάκη - Βαρβάρα Σφακιανού - Mαρία Παπαντωνίου- Μαρία Ευθυμίου - Χριστίνα Μπάστα


Στην κατηγορία Miss Shape μαθαίνω ότι θα αγωνιστπυν οι Ηλιανα Γεωργακοπούλου, η Ιωάννα Κοτοπούλου και η Μαρία Παπαντωνίου

Στην κατηγορία Fitness h Αμαλία Μπύρου που είχε αγωνιστεί και τον Μαϊο του 2016.


Τέλος στην κατηγορία Μiss Body η συμμετοχή της Σταυρούλας Γκιασιάμη ανεβάζει το level σε διεθνή επίπεδα, ακούγεται ότι είναι σε εξωφρενική φόρμα!

----------


## Polyneikos

O* Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης * θα είναι guest poser του αγώνα της WABBA International, 1 εβδομάδα πριν τον αγώνα του στο Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA στην Ουκρανία!

----------


## Polyneikos

*Η επιτροπή των κριτών θα αποτελείται από τους :
*
1. Χρήστος Παρνασσάς
2. Σωκράτης Κρυστάλης
3. Γιώργος Καπετανάκης
4. Σάκης Πεφάνης
5. Παναγιώτης Αναστασόπουλος
6. Κυριάκος Γεωργίου (Πρόεδρος WABBA Cyprus)
7. Aλέξανδρος Γερολυμάτος
8. Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη
9. Νίκη Ζαμάγια

Εναλλαγή σε ειδικές κατηγορίες θα κάνουν οι
10. Τριαντάφυλλος Μαραγγός
11. Κάλλια Κουρούνη (Παγκόσμια Πρωταθλήτρια Kick Boxing)

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ανακοίνωση Νίκου Τσουνάκη για αθλητές - συνοδούς*

Καλημέρα !!! Παρακαλούνται όλοι οι Αθλητές και Αθλήτριες που θα λάβουν μέρος στο Πανελλαδικό , να παρευρίσκονται την Κυριακή στο Novotel *το αργότερο έως της 15.00* για την εγγραφή τους ζύγισμα-μέτρημα ! 
*Προσοχή στο θέμα του συνοδού .*.. θα πρέπει να είναι μόνο ένας και θα πρέπει να παρευρίσκεται και αυτός την ίδια ώρα με τον αθλητή !
 θα παραλάβει ένα διακριτικό από την γραμματεία το οποίο θα φορέσει στο χέρι του.αυστηρά... θα μπαίνουν στα αποδυτήρια μόνο όσοι έχουν αυτό το διακριτικό στο χέρι τους !
Ο λόγος είναι ένας και σοβαρός ! δεν πρέπει στον χώρο των αποδυτηρίων να υπάρχουν άσχετοι που θα περιορίζουν το οξυγόνο και την κίνηση των αθλητών !

----------


## Polyneikos

Δυνατή συμμετοχή που σίγουρα ανεβάζει το level του αγώνα, αυτή του Παναγιώτη Σιώτη σε ενα comeback από το 2015, ο οποίος ακούγεται ότι ειναι σε φοβερή φόρμα!

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο αγώνας αποτελεί πρόκριση για τον αγώνα της 20ης Μαϊου, το *Πανευρωπαϊκό Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA στην Ουκρανία*.
Τον ρουχισμό της αποστολής που θα βγει έξω, έχουν αναλάβει τα* X-Treme Stores*, βασικός χορηγός του αγώνα!

----------


## Tsounakis

Όλοι εμείς στην Wabba International ευχόμαστε καλή επιτυχία στους Αθλητές και Αθλήτριες που θα λάβουν μέρος στο Πανελλαδικό αυτήν την Κυριακή ! Θα είναι ένας φοβερός αγώνας με ευχάριστες εκπλήξεις !

----------


## ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ

Ο ΑΘΛΗΤΗΣ θα βρίσκεται εκεί για να συγκεντρώσει υλικό για το επόμενο τεύχος του περιοδικού μας * Bodybuilding & Fitness*.
Θα βρισκόμαστε στο περίπτερο των X-TREME STORES με ειδικά διαμορφωμένα ταμπλό, όπου αθλητές και φίλαθλοι θα μπορούν να φωτογραφηθούν.

----------


## Polyneikos

Το πρόγραμμα του αγώνα όπως αναρτήθηκε σημερα

----------


## Polyneikos

*Ολοκληρώθηκε το Πρωτάθλημα της WABBA σε ένα κατάμεστο Novotel απο θεατές , το οποίο θύμησε τα παλιά!*

















*ΓΕΝΙΚΟΣ ΝΙΚΗΤΗΣ (3η του νίκη σε αυτόν τον θεσμό) Ο ΠΑΝΑΓΙΩΤΗΣ ΣΙΩΤΗΣ

*








*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Γιάννης Αλιμπέρτης* πραγματοποιησε guest εμφάνιση, μια εβδομάδα πριν την εμφάνιση του στο Πανευρωπαϊκο Πρωτάθλημα της Ουκρανία, ξεσηκώνοντας το κοινό του Novotel!

















*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Πραγματι Κωστα ειναι ευχαριστη εκπληξη σημερα να βλεπεις μια καταμεστη αιθουσα απο θεατες. Σωστα λες... θυμησε παλιες καλες εποχες.

----------


## Fataoulas

Το ματι μου εντοπισε εναν δικο μας εκει. Συνονοματος με μουσι.  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## Polyneikos

Ξεκινάμε γοργά την παρουσίαση του αγώνα, όσο επεξεργάζονται συνολικά οι φωτογραφίες του αγώνα.
*Συμμετοχές αθλητών: 58* και ένα guest posing του *Γιάννη Αλιμπέρτη.*
Η αίθουσα κατάμεστη, ο κόσμος "διψαγε" όπως έδειξε να δεί αγώνα.
Πολλοί γνωστοί πρωταθλητές, βετεράνοι και νεότεροι βρισκόντουσαν μέσα στην αίθουσα. Υπάρχουν αρκετές backstage φωτοραφές που θα παίξουν στην πορεία.
Ο αγώνας είχε και εκπλήξεις, όπως η πρόταση γάμου πάνω στην σκηνή του *Γιάννη Μάγκου* στην σύντροφό του *Βούλα Γκασιάμη,* όσο εκείνη αγωνιζόταν!
Θα αναφερθούμε εκτενέστερα στην πορεία για αυτή την ωραία στιγμή !




Μεγάλη χαρά για το forum που ζήσαμε έντονα, η νίκη του* Τόλη Τριανταφύλλου* στην κατηγορία Men Models I, σε φοβερή κατάσταση, δεν διαπραγματεύτηκε την νίκη!
Εξίσου πολύ καλή εμφάνιση της συντρόφου του Τόλη και καλής φίλης της παρέας* Χριστίνας Μπάστα,* στο βάπτισμα πυρός στην κατηγορία Models Bikini, έπεσε όμως σε εξίσου όμορφες αθλήτριες και πιο έμπειρες. Πολύ καλή αρχή! 
Θα τα πούμε στην πορεία...

*Ξεκινώ λοιπόν και εκτυλίσσω τις κατηγορίες σύμφωνα με την ροή του αγώνα.

Κατηγορία Juniors: 5 συμμετοχές 


*













Απονομή της κατηγορίας* Juniors -24* από τον επίσημο προσκεκλημένο του αγώνα, πρωταθλητη Χειροπάλης, *Χρήστο Γκιόκα*







*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Κατηγορία Juniors*

Εχοντας ανεβει αρκετα επιπεδα απο την πρωτη του εμφανιση σε κατηγορια βερμουδα ,στην *1η* θεση χωρις συγκριση ο *Χασιν Ασφραντ* Νο 4. Με τα προσοντα που εχει κ με την καθοδηγηση του προπονητη του Μανωλη Σπυρου μπορει να φτασει ψηλα ,αρκει να μη βιαστει.
Στην *2η* θεση ο *Ιασων Χαρμπας* Νο 5 με μπαλαρισμενους ωμους κ χερια ,* 3ος* ο* Φωτης Βασιλακοπουλος* Νο 3 που με λιγοτερο ''νερακια'' ισως κτυπαγε την προηγουμενη θεση ,*4ος ο Μπαστας Ηλιας* Νο 2 ,*5ος ο Τσατσουλης Νικος* Νο 1

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία Masters 40+, συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές.
Νικητής ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης* με 2ο τον *Θοδωρή Μελισσάρη*



















Απονομή από τον *Χρήστο Παρνασσά* και τον *Γιάννη Μάγκο

*​


*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Masters 40+* 

Χωρις να ειναι στην περσινη κατασταση που κερδισε τον γενικο της Ιbfa o *Θοδωρης Μελισσαρης* , ειναι καταγεγραμμενο ομως  :01. Wink:  ποσο μεγαλος αθλητης ειναι κ τι δυνατοτητες εχει. Ισως κυριος στοχος του ειναι καποιος μετεπειτα κοντινος αγωνας.





Ειναι καποιες περιπτωσεις που χαιρομαι πραγματικα οταν προβλεψεις μου ''βυθιζονται αυτανδρες'' πεφτοντας τοσο εξω.
Παντου γνωστο τι αθλητης ...η μαλλον πρωταθλητης ειναι ο *Παναγιωτης Σιωτης* κ τι διακρισεις εχει.  Στις προσφατες προηγουμενες εμφανισεις του παντα επιανε μεγαλη φορμα , καπου νομιζα ομως οτι ειχε φτασει στα ορια του...δεν ειναι κ κανενας πιτσιρικας πια! :01. Wink:  ,κ για να φτασει εδω τα ειχε δωσει ολα.
Βλεποντας τον εχτες επανω στη σκηνη καταλαβα το λαθος μου :01. Wink:  . Σαν πιο ''Μεγαλος'' μου φανηκε παντου ,με την ιδια γνωστη σκληρη του μυικοτητα αλλα κ...πιο φρεσκος! Αυτη τη λεξη μου την επεσημαναν κ 1-2 παιδια που ηταν διπλα μου ,οποτε δεν ηταν η ιδεα μου.
Μια ατσαλινη με αποφασιστηκοτητα αλλα κ ηρεμια εκφραση συμπληρωνε το παζλ.

----------


## Polyneikos

Στην κατηγορία *SuperMasters 50+* συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές



















Απονομή από τους *Σωκράτη Κρυστάλλη* και τον *Τριαντάφυλλο Μαραγγό.*




*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Super Masters 50+*

*3os*  ο *Γιωργος Ντερτινης* ,καλος αλλα χωρις την γραμμωση των περσινων του εμφανισεων , στην *2η* θεση ενας ανθρωπος που παντα εχει μεσα του το ΒΒing σαν την μεγαλη του αγαπη ,ισως κ...''ερωμενη'' θα ελεγα :01. Smile:  , ειναι ο *Δημητρης Ζωης* που παντα μπορει κ γραμμωνει :01. Smile:  κ το κυριοτερο βοηθαει με τις γνωσεις του κ την πειρα του πολλους νεους αθλητες.
Και δικαια στην *1η* θεση ο *Δημητρης Ψωμιαδης* ,πολυ καλος ,πληρης παντου κ χωρις αδυνατα σημεια.

----------


## ΜrΚommatias

Ενας πολυ ωραιος αγωνας με γεματη αιθουσα ξανα!Συγχαρητηρια σε ολους οσους πηραν μερος!Επισης πολλα συγχαρητηρια στον συναθλητη μου στην κατηγορια physique Τολη Τριανταφυλλου που ηταν νικητης!!!Πραγματικα 100% αλλαγμενος προς το καλυτερο!!!Ο Παναγιωτης Σιωτης για ακομη μια φορα εξαιρετικος!!!

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Ο Ακης προτιμησε για δικους του λογους να μην παιξει στον συγκεκριμενο αγωνα ,αφηνοντας την πρωτη θεση στον επομενο σε οποια κατηγορια επαιζε.
Την ιδρωσε ομως την φανελα  :01. Wink:  σαν υπευθυνος  αποδυτηριων ,συντονιζοντας οπως παντα αψογα την εμφανιση των κατηγοριων κ αθλητων πανω στην σκηνη.
Κ πιστεψτε με καθε αλλο παρα ευκολο ειναι αυτο...ειναι ενα βασικο γραναζι μιας καλοδουλεμενης ρυθμισμενης μηχανης.
Καλη επιτυχια στον επομενο αγωνα που θα παιζει.

----------


## Tsounakis

ΕΝΑΣ ΑΚΟΜΑ ΑΓΩΝΑΣ  ΜΕ ΕΠΙΤΥΧΙΑ ! ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΟΥΜΕ ΤΟΥΣ ΑΘΛΗΤΕΣ ΠΟΥ ΕΛΑΒΑΝ ΜΕΡΟΣ ! ΚΑΙ ΤΟΥΣ ΤΟΣΟ ΕΝΘΕΡΜΟΥΣ ΘΕΑΤΕΣ ! ΣΕ ΛΙΓΟ ΘΑ ΑΝΑΚΟΙΝΩΘΕΊ Η ΑΠΟΣΤΟΛΗ ΓΙΑ ΤΟ ΚΙΕΒΟ !

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μen Models I , με την συμμετοχή 8 αθλητών

*











*Νικητής ο Τόλης Τριανταφύλλου!*  :03. Clap: 










*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Nive

Σιωτης κορυφαια φορμα.
Μπραβο στο Τολη γιατι η προσπαθεια του επιασε τοπο. 

...τον Γαρμπη  δεν το αναφερατε καν ε?  :01. Razz:

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Models I* 

Εδω απο την αρχη φανηκε οτι η πρωτη θεση θα παιζοταν αναμεσα στο αντιπροσωπευτικο δειγμα της κατηγοριας *Γιαννη Λαμπιρη* Νο 18 κ τον αναβαθμισμενο φετος *Τολη Τριανταφυλλου* Νο 19.
Η γνωστη ανεση ,φωτεινο χαμογελο ,αερινη κινηση ,καλη φορμα του *Γιαννη Λαμπιρη* δεν ηταν αρκετα για να νικησει τον πιο δυνατο μυικα κ στεγνο *Τολη Τριανταφυλλου* που διατηρησε τα χαρακτηρηστικα δεδομενα της κατηγοριας που του εδωσαν τελικα την 1η θεση.
*3ος ο Ευαγγελος Κεχαγιογλου* Νο 28 με πολλες συμμετοχες στο ενεργητικο του
*4ος ο Βασιλοπουλος Γιωργος* Νο 27 πολυ καλα γραμμωμενος
*5ος ο Μπριακος Νικος* Νο 24 ομορφα ''στιλαρισμενος''  αθλητης του φιλου Κωστα Παπαιωαννου
*6ος ο Ιωαννιδης Κωστας* Νο 22 με ομορφο καλουπακι κ αυτος.

----------


## Muscleboss

Πριν 15 χρόνια, στον 1ο αγώνα bodybuilding που παρακολούθησα από κοντά, ο Παναγιώτης Σιώτης στέφθηκε Γενικός Νικητής μην αφήνοντας περιθώρια αμφισβήτησης. 15 χρόνια μετά, στον ίδιο ακριβώς αγώνα επαναλαμβάνει αυτή του την επιτυχία.  :03. Clap: 

Με μια καριέρα που ξεπερνά τα 20 αγωνιστικά χρόνια όχι απλά συμμετοχής, αλλά πρώτων θέσεων και γενικών τίτλων, ο Σιώτης μπορεί να χαρακτηριστεί ο "τελευταίος των Μοϊκανών" μιας φουρνιάς μεγάλων Ελλήνων αθλητών και αξίζει ξεχωριστής διάκρισης. Μακάρι να πάρει αφορμή και να ποζάρει κάποια στιγμή με το ομώνυμο soundtrack.  :03. Thumb up: 




> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115337

----------


## Fataoulas

Μπραβο ρε Τολη, παντα (και μονο) πρωτιες σου ευχομαι  :03. Clap: 


(Συγχαρητηρια Χρηστο  :01. Wink:   )

----------


## Fataoulas

> Κατηγορία Masters 40+, συμμετείχαν 3 αθλητές.
> Νικητής ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*
> Συνημμένο Αρχείο 115363




Δε ξερω τι λετε εσεις οι κακεντρεχεις, αλλα αν το παληκαρι στα δεξια ειχε λιγο καλυτερο ποζαρισμα, ανετα χτυπαγε τον Σιωτη  :01. Razz:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Μen Models IΙ*, με την συμμετοχή 7 αθλητών


















*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Men Fitness,* συμμετείχαν 8 αθλητές 











*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Μen Models IΙ* 



Στην *1η* θεση ο *Γιωργος Κασαπης* Νο 21 με καλη μυικοτητα κ κοιλιακους *,2ος* ο φιλος *Χρηστος Μανικης* Νο 93 επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα αυτη την φορα με τα δυνατα του σημεια Ωμους  χερια να ξεχωριζουν αλλα το κυριοτερο χαιρεται τον αγωνα με ενεργεια που ξεχειλιζει :01. Smile:  ,* 3ος* ο *Αντωνης Αρτοπουλακος* Νο 26 με πολλα προσοντα για την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια ,*4ος ο Φιλιππος Αντωνιου* Νο 21 ,*5ος ο Χαραλαμπος Τοπαλιδης* Νο 29 ,*6ος ο Γιαννης Γουναρης* Νο 23 ,ολοι ειχαν κανει καλη προετοιμασια.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Men Fitness

*

*1ος ο Στεφανος Λαινας* Νο 34 πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενος , *2ος ο Τσαφογιαννης Στεργιος* ο πιο σκληρα μυωδης της κατηγοριας , *3ος ο Στιμαδωρακης Γιωργος* Νο 35 , *4ος ο Μιχαλης Οικονομοπουλος* Νο 90 που δεν εμεινε ευχαριστημενος απο την θεση του ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι ηταν πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους , *5ος ο Κωστας Σπανος* Νο 33 με old school εμφανιση  :01. Wink:   προσωπικα μου αρεσε κ αν ειχε διωξει λιγα νερακια τα πραγματα θα ηταν διαφορετικα ,κ *6ος ο Κωστας Γερακιτης* Νο 87.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> ...τον Γαρμπη  δεν το αναφερατε καν ε?





> Δε ξερω τι λετε εσεις οι κακεντρεχεις, αλλα αν το παληκαρι στα δεξια ειχε λιγο καλυτερο ποζαρισμα, ανετα χτυπαγε τον Σιωτη


Ξεσκεπαζονται τελικα ενας ενας οι θαυμαστες :01. Mr. Green:  :01. Mr. Green:

----------


## TRIANTAFYLLOU

Ο αγώνας πήγε πολύ καλα και συγχαρητήρια στούς διακριθέντες και ειδικότερα στον δικό μας τον Τόλη που έκανε μια πολύ ωραία εμφάνιση εμφανώς βελτιωμένος και στην κοπέλα του τη Χριστίνα 

Για τον Παναγιώτη Σιώτη θα συμφωνήσω με τον Πάνο ότι δεν κατεβαίνει απλα σε αγώνες αλλα καταφέρνει τέλειες εμφανίσεις και φόρμα αξια θαυμασμού και είναι αδιαμφισβήτητος νικητής  :03. Thumb up:

----------


## Nive

Το no87 ο Κωστας Γερακιτης απ'ο,τι μου ειπε επεστρεψε το μεταλλιο... :01. Unsure:

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Body Fitness* , με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών














Νικητής της κατηγορίας ο* Μιχάλης Τσάφος,* ο οποίος συμμετέχει σε αγώνες από το 2004.






*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Aνακοινώθηκε η αποστολή της WABBA International για το *International European Cup* που διεξάγεται στις 20 Μαϊου στην Ουκρανία


Σιώτης Παναγιώτης 
Αλιμπέρτης Γιάννης
Μπερδεμπές Πολύδωρας
Ασράφ Αλαντίν 


Γκασιάμη Βούλα 
Σφακιανού Βαρβάρα
Φαρμάκη Ηλιοστάλακτη
Μπύρου Αμαλία        


Κριτές    Κωνσταντίνα Κασκάνη                        
Επίσημος συνοδός Μάγκος Γιάννης

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Body Fitness*  

*1ος ο Μιχαλης Τσαφος* που οπως εχουμε ξαναπει ηταν ενας υπερβαρος ανθρωπος κ με την θεληση του κατορθωσε να κατεβαινει σε αγωνες κ μαλιστα σε πολυ καλη κατασταση παιρνοντας   πρωτιες.
*2ος ο Τζουστιν Μπινιε* με πλεονεκτημα την σωματοδομη εγχρωμων αθλητων ,θελει δουλεια εαν θελει να το εκμεταλευτει αυτο.
*Κ 3ος ο Νικος Νικολαου* Νο 45

----------


## Polyneikos

Εδώ να γινει μια διόρθωση από την WABBA International για την 3η και την 4η θέση και μόλις ενημερωθήκαμε.
Έχει γίνει ένσταση από τον Μιχάλη Οικονομόπουλο και τελικά κατά την καταμέτρηση των ψήφων βρέθηκε ισοπαλία στην 3η θέση, όποτε Οικονομόπουλος και Στιμαδωράκης μοιράζονται την 3η θέση στην κατηγορία Fitness.




> *Men Fitness
> 
> *
> 
> *1ος ο Στεφανος Λαινας* Νο 34 πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενος , *2ος ο Τσαφογιαννης Στεργιος* ο πιο σκληρα μυωδης της κατηγοριας , *3ος ο Στιμαδωρακης Γιωργος* Νο 35 , *4ος ο Μιχαλης Οικονομοπουλος* Νο 90 που δεν εμεινε ευχαριστημενος απο την θεση του ...η αληθεια ειναι οτι ολοι ηταν πολυ κοντα μεταξυ τους , *5ος ο Κωστας Σπανος* Νο 33 με old school εμφανιση   προσωπικα μου αρεσε κ αν ειχε διωξει λιγα νερακια τα πραγματα θα ηταν διαφορετικα ,κ *6ος ο Κωστας Γερακιτης* Νο 87.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Models Βeauty*, συμμετείχαν 3 αθλήτριες 

























*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Fataoulas

To No 48 ειναι η Χριστινα?

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

> To No 48 ειναι η Χριστινα?


Ναι Δημητρη αυτη ειναι , ακολουθει αναλυτικη περιγραφη :01. Wink:

----------


## SteveJobs

Ο 4ος έκανε ένσταση ισοβαθμώντας τελικά με τον 3ο, μάλιστα
Μακράν οι πιο άδικες αποφάσεις της βραδιάς, καθώς αδικήθηκαν όλοι οι αθλητές της κατηγορίας.
Συγχαρητήρια στο Νο 87 που τους επέστρεψε το μετάλλιο όπως είπε και ο Nive, δεν υπήρχε καλύτερη ένσταση, για μένα ήταν σίγουρα 1ος ή 2ος


Το bodybuilding πρέπει να γίνεται σωστά πάνω στη σκηνή και όχι να είναι ένας πόλεμος κάθε φορά ενστάσεων και γνωριμιών, έλεος

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Models Βeauty*

Θα ξεκινησω με αυτο που ειπε καποια στιγμη για την συγκεκριμενη κατηγορια ο Προεδρος *Νικος Τσουνακης*
''Τι να βαθμολογισει κανεις εδω που ειναι ολες ιδιες; Πρεπει ομως να ΥΠΑΡΞΕΙ καταταξη κ θα κριθουν ολα στις λεπτομερειες''
Ιδιες δεν ηταν αλλα κ οι τρεις ηταν κουκλες με καλα κ...καλυτερα σημεια :01. Wink:  ,ειχε δικιο ομως οπως παμπολες φορες εχουμε πει οτι ειναι δυσκολο να κρινεις εδω γιατι μεγαλο  ρολο παιζει κ το ποσοστο υποκειμενικοτητας.

Στην *3η* θεση λοιπον η πρωτοεμφανιζομενη *Χριστινα Μπαστα* Νο 48 ,πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενη ,minion κουκλιστικη εμφανιση ,μεσουλα κ ...οπισθια κολαση :08. Evil Fire:  :01. Mr. Green: .    Καποια ''ασαφεια'' στα ποδια κ λιγο το σφιγμενη πανω στη σκηνη ....λογικο μια κ ηταν η πρωτη της εμφανιση δεν την αφησαν για κατι καλυτερο ,εαν ''φτιαξουν'' αυτα δεν εγγυωμαι για τπτ :01. Wink: 
*2η η  Βαρβαρα Σφακιανου* Νο 52 γυμνασμενη κ αναλογιες - αερα μοντελου (ελπιζω να μην παρεξηγηθω με την λεξη ''μοντελο-μοντελε '' οπως καποια αλλη πιο παλια :01. Wink: ) πραγματικα εντυπωσιασε.
Κ στην* 1η* θεση για μια αλλη φορα η *Ηλιοσταλακτη Φαρμακη* Νο 50 ισως οχι τοσο ''στεγνη'' αυτη την φορα αλλα με τις τελειες αναλογιες της παντου ,την ανεση της , την ομορφη αυρα που βγαινει απο το προσωπο κ το χαμογελο της δικαιολογησε την θεση της.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Βλεποντας στην απονομη της κατηγοριας bikini models την Λιτσα Αβραμη ,να παρω την ευκαιρια κ να πω δυο λογια γι αυτην.
Δεν ξερω πως ο δαιμονιος Polyneikos :01. Razz:  τα καταφερνει παντα κ μου βαζει διπλα μου να παρακολουθησουμε τους αγωνες καποιους ζωντανους θρυλους του αθληματος :01. Smile: .
Δεν ειχα μιλησει ποτε προσωπικα με την Λιτσα που ειναι ενα απο τα μεγαλυτερα γυναικεια ονοματα που εχουν περασει κ σιγουρα το μεγαλυτερο στην εποχη της ,που τα σαρωνε ολα οπου επαιζε.
Τοσο απλη ,τοσο εγκαρδια ,τοσο ανετη με θετικη αυρα κ αγαπητη με ολους νομιζα οτι την ηξερα απο παντα....αυτο ειναι τελικα που μετραει περισσοτερο κ μενει στο τελος.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Shape*, συμμετείχαν 2 αθλήτριες 









Aπονομή από τον Σταύρο Παπαδόπουλο και την Νίκη Ζαμάγια





*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Shape* 

Δυο πολυ καλα προετοιμασμενες κοπελες κ εδω αν κ διαφορετικης σωματοδομης.
*1η* η αερινη κ ''ελαφενια'' *Ιλιανα  Γεωργακοπουλου* Νο 46  κ *2η* η πιο καμπυλωδης κ μυωδης *Μαρια Παπαντωνιου* Νο 47

----------


## Polyneikos

*Women Fitness*, 3 συμμετοχές 













Aπονομή από τον *Παναγιώτη Αναστασόπουλο*




*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Κατηγορία *Women Body*, με την συμμετοχή της* Βούλας Γκασιάμη
*









Η πρόταση γάμου του Γιάννη Μάγκου πάνω στην σκηνή στην σύντροφό του Βούλα Γκασιάμη, όσο εκείνη αγωνιζόταν!
O Γιάννης ζήτησε πρίν την απονομή της Βούλας, με την ολοκλήρωση του ατομικού ποζαρίσματός της, να πάρει το μικρόφωνο.
Ενώ όλοι περίμεναν μια καθιερωμένη ομιλία του συντρόφου της, ο Γιάννης έβγαλε ένα δακτυλίδι, ζητώντας την σε γάμο.
Μια συγκινητική στιγμή που θα μείνει στα χρονικά των αγώνων!
Εκ μέρους του team του www.Bodybuilding.gr, ευχόμαστε ότι καλύτερο στο ζευγάρι των πρωταθλητών!











*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Women Fitness*

Στην *1η* θεση η περισσοτερο μυωδης *Ξανθουλα Τσελιου* Νο 56
*2η η Αμαλια Μπυρου* Νο 54 λιγοτερο καταβεβλημενη απο την προετοιμασια αυτη τη φορα κ με περισσοτερη φρεσκαδα :01. Wink: 
Κ *3η η Ευθυμια Αβραμιδου* Νο 54 με ομορφη δυνατη χορογραφια


Στην *Women Body*  μονο η *Σταυρουλα Γκιασαμη*  , πιστευω δυσκολα θα βρει αντιπαλο στη κατηγορια της να μπορεσει να την κοντραρει στον διεθνη αγωνα που θα δωσει. Ειναι σιγουρο οτι θα εμφανιστει με ακομη πιο κομμενα ποδια.

----------


## Polyneikos

*Xαμηλή κατηγορία ΒΒ (-1.68)*, 5 συμμετοχές 



















Απονομή από τον *Λάζαρο Πολυκανδρίτη
*



*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Μεσαία κατηγορία ΒΒ (-1.74)*, 2 συμμετοχές 












Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον *Βασίλη Κατσένη*



*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Xαμηλή κατηγορία ΒΒ*

Τα εχουμε ξαναπει για τον *Μπερδεμπε Πολυδωρα* Νο 69 εναν εξαιρετικο αθλητη για τα κιλα του , παντα εμφανιζεται σε τρομερη κατασταση κ φορμα , κ αυτη τη φορα φου φανηκε να πηρε λιγο καθαρη μυικη μαζα ,στην *1η* θεση λοιπον.
Στην* 2η* καθαρα ο *Παναγιωτης Κοτσωνης* Νο 68 ,*3ος ο Χρηστος Δαμος* Νο 64 που σιγουρα τον εχουμε δει κ σε καλυτερη φορμα ,*4ος ο Νικος Σουλιμιωτης* Νο 65 κ *5ος ο Γιωργος Κρυκιωτης* Νο 67.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

Στη *Μεσαία κατηγορία ΒΒ* (-1.74) δυο συμμετοχες με *1ο* τον *Κυριακο Τσαβλιδη* Νο 75 με αρκετες εμφανισεις τελευταια κ* 2ο* τον *Βασιλη Διακατο* Νο 72

----------


## Polyneikos

*Τall BB (-1.80)* , με την συμμετοχή 3 αθλητών








Απονομή της κατηγορίας από τον πρόεδρο της WABBA της Κύπρου, *Κυριάκο Γεωργίου*


*

To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

*Χ-Τall BB (+1.80)* , με την συμμετοχή 2 αθλητών









Απονομή από τον *Χρήστο Παρνασσά
*



*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Τall BB (-1.80)* 

*Μαριος Μωυσιδης* Νο 80 στην *1η* θεση ,μεγαλης κλασης αθλητης αν δεν ειχε προβλημα με τη κοιλια , *2ος ο Αθανασιος Λαμπαδαριδης* Νο 76 πολυ καλες μαζες θελει περισσοτερο γραμμωση  κ* 3ος ο Χρηστος Τσατης* Νο 84...ξερω οτι ο Χρηστος εκανε μεγαλη υπερπροσπαθεια για μικρο χρονικο διαστημα κ εφτασε στην καλυτερη κατασταση που μπορουσε μια κ ηταν κλασικος αθλητης ''ογκου''.

----------


## Χρήστος Τριανταφύλλου

*Χ-Τall BB (+1.80)*

*1ος ο Χρηστος Κυριαζης* ,αυτη τη φορα επιασε πολυ καλη φορμα κ ανεβασμενος μυικα
*2ος ο Αλισανδρακης Τακης* ,ογκωδης αλλα οχι ετοιμος αγωνιστικα

----------


## mono AEK

καποιοι "αθλητες" πραγματικα απορω πως παιρνουν μερος

μονο σαν ανεκδοτα μπορει να χαρακτηριστει η συμμετοχη τους
ειναι σα να παω να τρεξω στιβο 100αρι και να το κανω σε 15"...

----------


## Polyneikos

*Mερικές φωτογραφίες ακόμα του Γενικού Τίτλου ,κλείνωντας το ρεπορτάζ του αγώνα 

*

----------


## Polyneikos

Ο *Παναγιώτης Σιώτης*, σε μια συνεχής πορεία 25 ετών ,πάντα πρωταγωνιστής , κερδίζει το Mr  Ελλάς της WABBA για 3η φορά , όπως το *2002 * και το *2015*!

----------


## Polyneikos

*To πλήρες φωτορεπορτάζ στο Multimedia-Gallery*

----------


## Polyneikos

Στο* 21ο τεύχος του Bodybuilding & Fitness* υπάρχει το άρθρο του αγώνα της WABBA International του Μαϊου του 2017

----------

